# Lower Bells Res. Cutts 10/25



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Had some business to do in downtown SLC. Decided to hit the Jordan around 2100S cuz I heard it is good....WRONG...luckily I had a dentist appointment so I only wasted 30 minutes of my life fishing the muddy river. Around 5pm I decided that I did not want to get skunked today so I decided to head up Bells Canyon to combine my two favorite sports...hiking and fishing. The trail was beautiful...surrounded by fall colors and the trail itself was covered in red/gold/brown leaves. Got to the lower lake around 6pm. Threw out a gold blue fox size 2 and got no results in 20 casts. Switched to a Gold Kastmaster and the bites were on! The 3rd cast brought in a nice fat 15 inch cutty. Man did that fish fight! When I went to wash the dirt off him he broke off and released himself....which was okay with me considering the Lower Bells is Catch and Release only. After fighting a few more and loosing them I felt a snag. When I went to reel in the line started to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and the fight was on! I set the drag tighter and fought the beast for 5 minutes. After several runs the fish was not getting any closer. Then the fish broke my 8lbs mono -#&#*!- Maybe there are monsters in there? Not having another gold on me I tried the Rainbow Kastmaster. Decided to only throw 5 casts since it was getting dark quickly. After the 5th cast I decided to throw 1 more cast. What a great idea! I felt a big hit then the tug of a strong fish. After it took it's 2nd run I was afraid I would not get it in...then the fish swam forward and I beached him. It turned out to be another FAT cutty that was 19 inches long. He was so big I could not get his whole body in the frame! I threw him back and hiked back down to town.

The lake when I showed up.









The 1st dirty 15 inch Cutty of the day









The next bigger 19 inch Cutty.









The view of the city on the hike back down to town.


----------



## tye dye twins

Hey you left me out of this one! I guess the fishing is best when you play "hooky". You know you have Martial Arts on Tuesday nights, Thursday nights, and Saturday afternoon! Well well I guess your busted buddy! It seemed "fishy" that you claimed you had a dentist appointment, that is what we all thought at Martial Arts. I will be sure to get out there soon, like tomorrow!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I want to see you two duke it out in the squared circle. Nice fish by the way.


----------



## Tylert

Looks like a great time...I know everyone has their own opinion on mono line but thats the main reason I don't use mono anymore. I have lost to many good fish using mono...mabey its just my luck but since I switched to smoke fireline I haven't lost one yet. I was amazed when I brought that 5lb brown in on 4lb test with out it breaking off...I will never switch to another line after that day. Great fish and it sounds like a beautiful fall fishing evening you had tonight.


----------



## 1morecast

Sorry about the beast you lost, I've never heard of that place? Looks like a great fishing spot.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

1morecast said:


> Sorry about the beast you lost, I've never heard of that place? Looks like a great fishing spot.


Ya the beasts do that....I think the drag was too tight and I shoulda worked on making the beast tired some more before reeling him in to the beach. That cutt fought well...he made his ansestors proud -oOo- . I will have to get you up there soon...it is great small little lake with TONS of FAT colorful cutts. It is less than a mile to get there. Too bad you can't keep the fish up there! Wonder if Upper Bells has the same regs?


----------



## LOAH

The special regs aren't listed in the proc. I wonder what authority has placed signage stating that the lakes are C&R.


----------



## tye dye twins

LOAH said:


> The special regs aren't listed in the proc. I wonder what authority has placed signage stating that the lakes are C&R.


Don't know who did. We are going up this afternoon and will take a pic of the signage. Not that we think you are doubting it or anything.


----------



## madonafly

QUOTE:
"Fishing at Lower Bell Canyon Reservoir:
The reservoir is stocked by the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources. An expected catch is primarily cutthroat trout. Anglers 12 years old and older must have a fishing license to fish. This area is a catch and release fishery only."

from - http://sandy.utah.gov/government/parks- ... rvoir.html


----------



## LOAH

Sandy? So I'm guessing it's within city limits then?


----------



## tye dye twins

madonafly said:


> QUOTE:
> "Fishing at Lower Bell Canyon Reservoir:
> The reservoir is stocked by the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources. An expected catch is primarily cutthroat trout. Anglers 12 years old and older must have a fishing license to fish. This area is a catch and release fishery only."
> 
> from - http://sandy.utah.gov/government/parks- ... rvoir.html


Thanks for the info. The signs exist too but an official source sure make it more clear. I heard it used to be in the proc. FYI the granite trail is way easier to hike. I went up higher to the second falls and boy was that a but kicker. If only I had carried on to the upper resvior.

Anybody know the regs on the upper bells res?


----------



## madonafly

I would go with the same rules...not sure why they would be different, ya know. Beautiful place Twin, thanks for sharing. I would be nice to see C&R fish without all the mud all over them though....;-)


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Ha ha I hear ya. I went to wash off the guy and he got away. Beaching fish has the tendency to get dirty....plus I love my fish dirty. Thanks madonafly. Going back right now.


----------



## brookieguy1

I wish this would have been in the confidential section.


----------



## madonafly

brookieguy1 said:


> I wish this would have been in the confidential section.


Like so many others....Amen


----------



## gdog

brookieguy1 said:


> I wish this would have been in the confidential section.


yup.....


----------



## tye dye twins

Why? The place is C&R and artificial flys and lures afterall. I doubt the majority of anglers would wanna hike anyway, although yes there are a few that would be willing. 

What are you guys afraid there would be "other people" fishing there when you go up there or something?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

madonafly said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this would have been in the confidential section.
> 
> 
> 
> Like so many others....Amen
Click to expand...

Gotta agree with TyeDye here...what's the big deal? Do you really think 3,000 people are gonna head there this weekend? Sorry but I believe that this thread is not worthy of the confindential section. Even if I did put it in the confidential section it woulda ended up on BFT anyway...where it would get way more views than this site. By the sounds of your complaints it sounds to me like we finally stumbled upon some "quality" fisheries. Hey....these places are Catch and Release, no bait allowed locations, so I am sure the fish are still swimming around for you and the rest of us to catch.


----------



## Senorfish

Yes to both your questions, people are willing to hike and Yes you will see a lot more people showing up to your sacred spots. Pretty soon they will not be sacred. Word travels fast. 
I would suggest that you post pictures of your conquests (maybe crop out the background) so every one knows you are a hero but refrain from saying where you are and how hot the location is.


----------



## Tylert

+1 I never like to give out a good fishing spot because of that. I have had it happen in the past and know by experience.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Sorry Senorfish....not gonna happen. I am not gonna crop the backgrounds of my photos for you. I live close by this location and I am not worried about a little extra fishing pressure. With the amount of boils I have seen there are plenty of fish to go around. I have been hiking that trail for years and there really are not that many people fishing it. There are a few spots that I will not mention, and the only time I will crop out backgrounds and not mention where I caught my fish is when an angler tells me of a spot and then tells me not to give it away. Sorry found this "sacred" spot on my own.

Oh come on Tylert....it is Catch and Release.


----------



## drsx

Yeah its within city limits. You literally walk through a neighborhood just to get there.


----------



## svmoose

Twins, you would be surprised how much traffic a few little online posts can generate, especially when you are posting them on every fishing forum on the web. I'm not saying you did anything wrong, just saying that there can be repercussions. I have had people PM me about similar situations, asking me to pull posts, etc. So I know where you are coming from. Just know that these types of posts can cause a lot of people to go fish your spots. These posts are viewed by tens of thousands of fisher-people, even if just one percent go and fish it, those 10 folks can really crowd up these small ponds.

BTW, good report! It looks like you got into some good fish.


----------



## drsx

OH just finished reading the other posts. Terrible attitude BTW.......... yeah some stuff maybe deserves the confidential section. But really Bells Canyon hahhahahaha...... Hardly a hot spot, a pretty hike a best. Although EvilTyeDyeTwin did get some nice fish. 

I guess what these guys are trying to say is if you're going to name names then post it in the confidential section. That way you're still sharing with us, people you know and trust and that are actually trying to enjoy fishing correctly.

But I'm all for helping others and giving a little advice on fishing, even giving some tips on area, especially newbies. Nothing worse then some ******* acting like a jerk because you asked for a little advice from him, and hes too arrogant to help out a fellow fisherman.


----------



## tye dye twins

svmoose said:


> Just know that these types of posts can cause a lot of people to go fish your spots. These posts are viewed by tens of thousands of fisher-people, even if just one percent go and fish it, those 10 folks can really crowd up these small ponds.


 Thanks svmoose I completly understand and respect your opinion on here.

All in all it is not OUR spot and every angler has a right to fish it. I never worry about over crowding because chances are they won't fish it correctly, even if I tell them how/what to use up there. Besides if it is that crowded I am the type of jerk that will cast over somebodies shoulder to fish, I know that is a nasty habit that comes from the community ponds and is un-popular amongst members and anglers alike.

Now if it were catch and keep I would be more secretive about it.

We dis-like reports that are "hero types". To me it is just bragging. I know that is a touchy subject on here so try not to take offense because every angler the right to share what they want and don't want. That is just fine with me!

We joined the sites to provide info that the DWR is REALLY LACKING. At one point I had enough of those reports because I knew more than the "traditional baits and lures" and "no reports on ice thickness" even though I had been there for weeks. So I felt I knew more than the DWR reports were giving and I thought "hell I can contribute more than that!" After a while I realized though that this site had the added benifit of teaching me new tactics and meeting new people that I would have never sought out on my own.

So my reports are up to catch people fish and help turn a bad day into a good day. I have posted in the confidentials a few times and yes I have a few spots that I hold secret because it cannot handle more than 2 anglers on the bank. Mostly river "spots" is what I hold secret. Lakes and ponds are bigger and have more than just 1 hole. Still there are a few things I like to keep amongst members eyes, just look at some of my posts in the confidentials.


----------



## madonafly

Tylert said:


> +1 I never like to give out a good fishing spot because of that. I have had it happen in the past and know by experience.


Absolutely...Even bigger bodies of water can turn into combat fishing. This is, inquiring minds would like to know and I don't mean this in a mean way, but "What can you possible get or achieve but posting where, what when and how" ? Help others? Because those others can be by the 100's and 1,000's.
Here is the deal twins, I have been fishing the other hot spot for you two for years. Nothing new but no need to tell the world, but I did notice you enticed several people to go try it...why? is my question. I have never heard of this spot, but looks pretty and now I might try it. As far as a hike....seriously? It is like walking across a parking lot.

I like your reports, I love the fish porn except the mud, dirt and rocks on C&R fish. I even think it is cool you say what lures, but that is about as far as you really need to go. Deal with one on one through e-mail or pm's. I can't help but think this would earn you more respect, but your call boys.


----------



## .45

According to the rules _'we'_ all agreed to, the Twins are well with-in their rights to post a location or not post a location. The area in question is not a secret spot by any means. As in most waters.....some are scared, some are secret, but most of them are public.

The Twins hold the choice to do as they wish....according to the _rules_.

The only way to change this would be to tag certain lakes or streams as 'top secret', No Posting on the UWN. Now what about the other forums?

Good job Twins....I say keep doing what you're doing, just stay out of my country!


----------



## madonafly

.45 said:


> According to the rules _'we'_ all agreed to, the Twins are well with-in their rights to post a location or not post a location. The area in question is not a secret spot by any means. As in most waters.....some are scared, some are secret, but most of them are public.
> 
> The Twins hold the choice to do as they wish....according to the _rules_.
> 
> The only way to change this would be to tag certain lakes or streams as 'top secret', No Posting on the UWN. Now what about the other forums?
> 
> Good job Twins....I say keep doing what you're doing, just stay out of my country!


Sure they have the right, I just ask them and anyone else why.
I do feel you are going too far the other direction. No one is saying these are their private little Idaho. Scared? maybe, as I have seen the internet total other PUBLIC waters that were just fine before the the wide world of the web. Big difference in a little discretion and "top Secret".


----------



## .45

madonafly said:


> Sure they have the right, *I just ask them and anyone else why.*
> I do feel you are going too far the other direction. No one is saying these are their private little Idaho. Scared? maybe, as I have seen the internet total other PUBLIC waters that were just fine before the the wide world of the web. Big difference in a little discretion and "top Secret".


He has already explained why...maybe you don't agree, maybe I don't. But it is what it is.....

_We joined the sites to provide info that the DWR is REALLY LACKING. At one point I had enough of those reports because I knew more than the "traditional baits and lures" and "no reports on ice thickness" even though I had been there for weeks. So I felt I knew more than the DWR reports were giving and I thought "hell I can contribute more than that!" After a while I realized though that this site had the added benifit of teaching me new tactics and meeting new people that I would have never sought out on my own. _


----------



## tye dye twins

madonafly said:


> Tylert said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I never like to give out a good fishing spot because of that. I have had it happen in the past and know by experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely...Even bigger bodies of water can turn into combat fishing. This is, inquiring minds would like to know and I don't mean this in a mean way, but "What can you possible get or achieve but posting where, what when and how" ? Help others? Because those others can be by the 100's and 1,000's.
> Here is the deal twins, I have been fishing the other hot spot for you two for years. Nothing new but no need to tell the world, but I did notice you enticed several people to go try it...why? is my question. I have never heard of this spot, but looks pretty and now I might try it. As far as a hike....seriously? It is like walking across a parking lot.
> 
> I like your reports, I love the fish porn except the mud, dirt and rocks on C&R fish. I even think it is cool you say what lures, but that is about as far as you really need to go. Deal with one on one through e-mail or pm's. I can't help but think this would earn you more respect, but your call boys.
Click to expand...

Sorry we all have our own personal reasons for being on here. I respect where you are coming from. To answer your question, I want to see others make memories, catch some fish, and have a great time! If I get all those 100's or 1,000's of people some fish I am just happy I could help.

Yes a few people are going to try it as I have recieved PM's arleady and I have seen a report by little nessie on Little Dell. When she posted up her report I got new info on the place which added to what I tried next time. I was glad that maybe she tred it out because of me. I seriously doubt it though as she hinted she had been there before.

Truly fisherman have kept secrets since man 1st tried to catch a fish. Backcountry skiing is much more "Top Seceret". All it takes is one guy to make turns down the hill on a powder day and BAM your are S.O.L.! Fishing is not so. There are more than plenty to go around especially in C&R places.

If you have not tried some of the spots I fish, please do! The reports shall continue as they have in the past. I have done nothing against the rules here so please understand it is my right to say what I want to say within resonable means in my reports.


----------



## JuddCT

I don't care if they post names or photos showing where it is. I just hate the "dirty fish photos" when it is C&R.


----------



## madonafly

tye dye twins said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tylert said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I never like to give out a good fishing spot because of that. I have had it happen in the past and know by experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely...Even bigger bodies of water can turn into combat fishing. This is, inquiring minds would like to know and I don't mean this in a mean way, but "What can you possible get or achieve but posting where, what when and how" ? Help others? Because those others can be by the 100's and 1,000's.
> Here is the deal twins, I have been fishing the other hot spot for you two for years. Nothing new but no need to tell the world, but I did notice you enticed several people to go try it...why? is my question. I have never heard of this spot, but looks pretty and now I might try it. As far as a hike....seriously? It is like walking across a parking lot.
> 
> I like your reports, I love the fish porn except the mud, dirt and rocks on C&R fish. I even think it is cool you say what lures, but that is about as far as you really need to go. Deal with one on one through e-mail or pm's. I can't help but think this would earn you more respect, but your call boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry we all have our own personal reasons for being on here. I respect where you are coming from. To answer your question, I want to see others make memories, catch some fish, and have a great time! If I get all those 100's or 1,000's of people some fish I am just happy I could help.
> 
> Yes a few people are going to try it as I have recieved PM's arleady and I have seen a report by little nessie on Little Dell. When she posted up her report I got new info on the place which added to what I tried next time. I was glad that maybe she tred it out because of me. I seriously doubt it though as she hinted she had been there before.
> 
> Truly fisherman have kept secrets since man 1st tried to catch a fish. Backcountry skiing is much more "Top Seceret". All it takes is one guy to make turns down the hill on a powder day and BAM your are S.O.L.! Fishing is not so. There are more than plenty to go around especially in C&R places.
> 
> If you have not tried some of the spots I fish, please do! The reports shall continue as they have in the past. I have done nothing against the rules here so please understand it is my right to say what I want to say within resonable means in my reports.
Click to expand...

Your rights were never in question twins...as I said, it is your call. Once a nice place becomes very popular, there is no turning back...that is all.


----------



## tye dye twins

madonafly said:


> Your rights were never in question twins...as I said, it is your call. Once a nice place becomes very popular, there is no turning back...that is all.


I am not worried aobut the popularity going up at that place or I would not have mentioned it.


----------



## drsx

tye dye twins said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tylert said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I never like to give out a good fishing spot because of that. I have had it happen in the past and know by experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely...Even bigger bodies of water can turn into combat fishing. This is, inquiring minds would like to know and I don't mean this in a mean way, but "What can you possible get or achieve but posting where, what when and how" ? Help others? Because those others can be by the 100's and 1,000's.
> Here is the deal twins, I have been fishing the other hot spot for you two for years. Nothing new but no need to tell the world, but I did notice you enticed several people to go try it...why? is my question. I have never heard of this spot, but looks pretty and now I might try it. As far as a hike....seriously? It is like walking across a parking lot.
> 
> I like your reports, I love the fish porn except the mud, dirt and rocks on C&R fish. I even think it is cool you say what lures, but that is about as far as you really need to go. Deal with one on one through e-mail or pm's. I can't help but think this would earn you more respect, but your call boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry we all have our own personal reasons for being on here. I respect where you are coming from. To answer your question, I want to see others make memories, catch some fish, and have a great time! If I get all those 100's or 1,000's of people some fish I am just happy I could help.
> 
> Yes a few people are going to try it as I have recieved PM's arleady and I have seen a report by little nessie on Little Dell. When she posted up her report I got new info on the place which added to what I tried next time. I was glad that maybe she tred it out because of me. I seriously doubt it though as she hinted she had been there before.
> 
> Truly fisherman have kept secrets since man 1st tried to catch a fish. Backcountry skiing is much more "Top Seceret". All it takes is one guy to make turns down the hill on a powder day and BAM your are S.O.L.! Fishing is not so. There are more than plenty to go around especially in C&R places.
> 
> If you have not tried some of the spots I fish, please do! The reports shall continue as they have in the past. I have done nothing against the rules here so please understand it is my right to say what I want to say within resonable means in my reports.
Click to expand...

+1 
 Good job buddy, well put.
Fishing is fun, and help should be there for those who need it.


----------



## madonafly

tye dye twins said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your rights were never in question twins...as I said, it is your call. Once a nice place becomes very popular, there is no turning back...that is all.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not worried aobut the popularity going up at that place or I would not have mentioned it.
Click to expand...

Fair enough, thank you.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

JuddCT said:


> I don't care if they post names or photos showing where it is. I just hate the "dirty fish photos" when it is C&R.


I don't like the dirty fish pic I took either. That cutt had some great colors. Next time I will bring the net along. As for how the fish was treated...probley the best yet! I had the camera ready before hand, never touched him with my hands, and he was released back into the water in less than 1 minute....ready for others to catch.


----------



## Grandpa D

Several years ago, I asked the UWN to put up a Members Only Forum.
The Confidential Fishing Forum is what I got.
I never bonded with that name but still, this is where I like to see threads like this one started.
I would like to see more of our fishing reports posted there.

Please consider using the CFF when posting about a place that may not be able to handle a lot of extra fishing pressure.
Even places that can handle the pressure can be posted on the CFF, where only our members will be able to read the reports.
I see that even BFT started a members forum recently.

These private forums are great for posting info that you only want forum members to see.
Just my 2 cents,
Grandpa D.


----------



## muysauve

Thanks for the Great Report; I didn’t realize that we had so many "fish cops" on this forum. I was actually up there last weekend with my family. However my kids didn't quite make it all the way to the reservoir, they only made it a few yards past the bridge and they had enough hiking. This was my first time to this place; we were staying at Snow Bird and thought it looked like a fun hike. I hike all the way to the reservoir and fished for about 10 minutes, but felt guilty for leaving my wife and kids on the trail so I went back. No fish caught. I don’t see any harm is sharing information about this place, it catch and release only, and it’s a beautiful place.


----------



## flydaddy834

I see wanting to post this in the conf. section I really do. Hek I dont even post that much because I dont want to share but then again as soon as I have a good day I really just want to tell everyone its a big catch 22 for me personaly. I am glad though that the twins are as active as what they are if it was not for their reports this place could get pretty old. Look through either the confid.section and the fishing reoprts section there is not that many reports but only reports from all the local waters... mainly Pineview, DC, U lake and some EC in the mix other than that there maybe 5-10 a month I bet from other places not talked about much. I say keep doing what your doing twins I dig it and I can see where you are coming from. There is something inside of me that would love to share everything if I only I fished more. let the people moan on what they cannot control but i think if you contribute something to someone elses life its a lot more than keeping someone that probably wouldnt go doubt most even no of this place and where it is so like you always have take it lightly and dont let it change what you been doing its your right and your both men. BTW good job on not holding the fish w your hands I hardly ever handle fish w the hands other should also practice this method or use a wet rag another really good method. this whole thing about the dirt dont know if they just busitng nuts for fun or if they serious but what harm would the dirt do I would love to know because I wouldnt do that if it really could be doing harm but I think it would just wash off. I aint perfect and not immune to a lesson.


----------



## madonafly

flydaddy834 said:


> I see wanting to post this in the conf. section I really do. Hek I dont even post that much because I dont want to share but then again as soon as I have a good day I really just want to tell everyone its a big catch 22 for me personaly. I am glad though that the twins are as active as what they are if it was not for their reports this place could get pretty old. Look through either the confid.section and the fishing reoprts section there is not that many reports but only reports from all the local waters... mainly Pineview, DC, U lake and some EC in the mix other than that there maybe 5-10 a month I bet from other places not talked about much. I say keep doing what your doing twins I dig it and I can see where you are coming from. There is something inside of me that would love to share everything if I only I fished more. let the people moan on what they cannot control but i think if you contribute something to someone elses life its a lot more than keeping someone that probably wouldnt go doubt most even no of this place and where it is so like you always have take it lightly and dont let it change what you been doing its your right and your both men. BTW good job on not holding the fish w your hands I hardly ever handle fish w the hands other should also practice this method or use a *wet rag another really good method.* this whole thing about the dirt dont know if they just busitng nuts for fun or if they serious but what harm would the dirt do I would love to know because I wouldnt do that if it really could be doing harm but I think it would just wash off. I aint perfect and not immune to a lesson.


Okay, speaking of contributing, this is a quote, not my words:
"A towel whether wet or dry will wipe off much more slime than will your hands. So don't use a towel to grab your fish." just like the non rubberized nets.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Thanks flydaddy834, much appreciated.


----------



## JuddCT

flydaddy834 said:


> this whole thing about the dirt dont know if they just busitng nuts for fun or if they serious but what harm would the dirt do I would love to know because I wouldnt do that if it really could be doing harm but I think it would just wash off. I aint perfect and not immune to a lesson.


Why not keep the fish in the water, why do you need to drag them up on the bank to flop around?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

To answer your question I want to get a pic and an official measurement...plus the camera is not the waterproof type...hate to loose a $1,000 camera on a fish. Now this is just me but for a fish to count I have to land them on the beach. I do however remove the hook over the water so that if they drop they hit the water...not the hard gravity fed beach.


----------



## k2muskie

Grandpa D said:


> Several years ago, I asked the UWN to put up a Members Only Forum.
> The Confidential Fishing Forum is what I got.
> I never bonded with that name but still, this is where I like to see threads like this one started.
> I would like to see more of our fishing reports posted there.
> 
> Please consider using the CFF when posting about a place that may not be able to handle a lot of extra fishing pressure.
> Even places that can handle the pressure can be posted on the CFF, where only our members will be able to read the reports.
> I see that even BFT started a members forum recently.
> 
> These private forums are great for posting info that you only want forum members to see.
> Just my 2 cents, Grandpa D.


+1 Grandpa D. Yes folks can post what they desire and its encouraged. However I whole heartily agree there bodies of water that can/will suffer consequences of folks who what to share. Been there and have seen it. Including some species can/will suffer the same consequences from folks with good intentions.

Displaying proper handling and release techiques goes a long ways at IMHO in adding credability of a post. First impressions are very lasting impressions including if its continually protrayed as improper, well expect folks to speak up and questioning...take it as a lesson learned and make sure and/or invest and have the proper net ready.

I strongly recommend folks take heart to what Grandpa D has stated including numerous forum members have indicated. The CFF is there for a reason.

Finally, folks are welcome to post blow-by-blow details...however others who post who don't wish to post the nitty gritty details, lures, locations etc that's also their right to be respected and snips and between the line swipes are uncalled for. Its IMHO not bragging, arrogrant, or whatever. Many anglers on this forum work at learning and for these folks who don't post the details...that is their right.

This forum is all about posting an experience having fun fishing...it isn't about posting what one feels the DWR lacks for some of us...thats why it's called fishing and not catching...every outing one doesn't have to catch grundles of fish...it's the experience for me that counts its about learning.

As an avid angler my .02


----------



## Size Matters

It sounds like you had a great time thanks for the report and photos too bad you have a lot of negative replies I really enjoy your posts. 8)


----------



## madonafly

Size Matters said:


> It sounds like you had a great time thanks for the report and photos too bad you have a lot of negative replies I really enjoy your posts. 8)


I don't read negativity. Okay, you say this site is to share and help. I am reading people trying to help with proper C&R. That anything that can rub against a fish be it a dry hand, a wet or dry towel, the ground, rocks, this removes the protective slime. This being a C&R pond, that is kind of important, don't you think?
I also read suggestions to maybe rethink putting a small pond out there in the public eye. As I said, I had no idea this pond existed. Key word here is suggestion.
Yes this is a public pond, yes it is C&R, but how does shoulder to shoulder with several NOT practicing proper C&R sound?

No negativity in those pictures...they are beautiful, and enticing. No fight here...

PEACE ALL


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

K2- We all have our own reasons for posting and joining this great site. We felt the need to share what the DWR lacks so that others can go out there and catch fish as well as have some great memories. No one else on here needs to feel this way. This fishing location is completely C and R....and ya a few trout might die...and some might be illegally harvested...but it not going to be the end of the fishery. I understand how Tiger Muskies do not reproduce and therefore each one lost is gone forever. Luckily the story is not the same for the trout in Lower Bells. I hope that some people who have never heard of this place go up there and catch some monsters so that they can enjoy that place as much as I have.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Size Matters said:


> It sounds like you had a great time thanks for the report and photos too bad you have a lot of negative replies I really enjoy your posts. 8)


Thanks...by now we are used to all the flack. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## flydaddy834

I guess I dont understand this whole CFF thing. This place does not get talked about its close to home most of US me included didnt know or have just over looked it on the map but just because a person mentions a place that people didnt know about it belongs there I think thats wrong in my opinion. If people have the right to explain in detail lures etc etc then each and everyone also has the right to post a report where ever they want to CFF or not. Some people see this as a way to educate others about places close to home I mean why the hek dont others get blown out for posting of some water pipe with fish in it or the little stream they catch fish out of at lunch ( good report to thats cool ) I mean I didnt know about this pipe or the stream they are hitting at lunch 30 but they dont get haggered on I am just saying these twins take crap from lots on here and they take it good they dont care thank god they keep posting becasue i know when i see a report from them i know its gona have pictures etc and hey thats what I want along with most others on here. Some might want it on the CFF thats your right and a good one to but others want to help the public and for that I applaude them and appreciate it. now get out there and keep fishing and post em up.


----------



## blueboy22

Thanks Twins for the Lower Bells Res Report. I highly doubt I will ever get up there to Fish Lower Bells anytime soon, so the trips you unselfishly post on here allow me to enjoy your Fishing trip as if I were there myself. I love Hearing where you where Fishing, when you went Fishing, how you caught the Fish, what time you caught it, what Lure, spinner or bait, etc, etc. you are catching Fish on. I love the pictures, the Stories, the time you put in to share your experience with us.
I love the wit, the humor, the Honesty and the Hair.


----------



## tye dye twins

Thanks sizematters, flydaddy834, and blueboy22. We will continue posting as we always have been in the past, the goods, the bads, and the uglys.


----------



## 1morecast

Thanks for the report guys, ive never heard of that place, and i'm sure i'll go there one of these days. Ive read the thread and I can see both sides, in my opinion after fishing with the twins. These guy love to fish as much as I do, and I truley thought I was the only one. 
2 years ago, I fished the berry at ice off with my 2 toddlers along the shoreline. I caught my biggest cutt and landed him on shore because I forgot my net and only had tennis shoes on. He flipped once and got dirty, I snapped a picture of him, cleaned him up and let him go. 
I posted that picture and got crucified for it. I noticed that instead of trying to educate C & R. There are a few people here that prefer bashing insults? Does anyone wonder why these threads become long winded and negative?


----------



## muysauve

Can't we all just get along!!!  Keep the fishing reports coming Twins!!!


I don't think posting in the confidential sections would even make a difference. How many Forum members have posted 40 comments and then got granted access to the confidential section anyways? 

Maybe it would 4554 member and 421 members that have access to the confidential section. 

Great report 1. Nice fish 2. Cool pictures 3. ...... 38 39 40. Sweet I now have access to the confidential section that isn't so confidential.


----------



## TIMBO

Nice fish, I think you need to look at this from the flip side. Although this isn't your secret spot it might have been someone else's. You guys get out more than anyone I know, and when we see reports that have to do with bigger put and take lakes and reservoirs it goes down a little smoother, but with places like this that are C&R that aren't managed in the same ways, and are held as secret in some peoples mind it makes people wonder if its worth a couple pictures on the worldwide interweb. 

Secret spots and honey holes are held close to the vest and everyone has their own. Just my thoughts.


----------



## flydaddy834

k the hair part i dont know about dont know if i like it or hate it. its truly original i know that. i would like to know who would win in beat down though? and another thing twins that would be more than cool and that is take a picture of your mug in the morning before you do that crap to your hair i gotta see it.


----------



## tye dye twins

TIMBO said:


> but with places like this that are C&R that aren't managed in the same ways, and are held as secret in some peoples mind it makes people wonder if its worth a couple pictures on the worldwide interweb.


Sorry but I don't agree with that. It is worth it if it helps people get fish. Lets face it, the issue here is some people just want to get there and fish it by themsleves. Well sorry folks but there really isn't any secrets anymore and everyone has the right to fish it right along side you. We all can share this palce. It is not suddenly going to see 1,000's of people in the near future. Paranoia will destroy ya guys!


----------



## tye dye twins

flydaddy834 said:


> k the hair part i dont know about dont know if i like it or hate it. its truly original i know that. i would like to know who would win in beat down though? and another thing twins that would be more than cool and that is take a picture of your mug in the morning before you do that crap to your hair i gotta see it.


Fixed is that you? I won the last fight years ago. We both take martial arts and spar a lot against each other. I say it is 50-50 now. My hair stays that way overnight and into the next day for like 5 days or so :shock: . Then I re-do the hairdo after I wash all that hair product out of my hair. Only when I am applying for jobs or actually working as a door to door salesman do I flatten the hair :shock: . My "1st ever fish pic" on the other thread had some flat hair and besides we have posted a few pics of us with a hat on too.


----------



## madonafly

tye dye twins said:


> TIMBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> but with places like this that are C&R that aren't managed in the same ways, and are held as secret in some peoples mind it makes people wonder if its worth a couple pictures on the worldwide interweb.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I don't agree with that. It is worth it if it *helps people get fish*. Lets face it, the issue here is some people just want to get there and fish it by themsleves. Well sorry folks but there really isn't any secrets anymore and everyone has the right to fish it right along side you. We all can share this palce. It is not suddenly going to see 1,000's of people in the near future. Paranoia will destroy ya guys!
Click to expand...

How exactly is this helping people get fish? There could be a reason the DWR doesn't publicize small bodies of water. There are still secret places...but maybe share by quite a few people. Secret doesn't mean one or two people. People have the right to fish right beside you, but sending out invitations to a small pond? No one said the effects are suddenly, but I bet this week alone, at least 10 people.
Paranoia will destroy??? Yes there is a definite fear of exploiting. Been that way for ever, just like erogance.

I will say it again, beautiful scenery picture, nice sun set.


----------



## kochanut

^ THIS!!!


----------



## UWN admin

From the forum rules (bolded words are the relevant part):



Forum rules said:


> Some forum members post fishing or hunting reports without mentioning locations. Please assume that this was intentional, and do not attempt to fill in the blanks when making followup posts in the thread. *If you feel comfortable posting details in your own reports, feel free to do so. In addition, please do not hassle forum members who do choose to include locations and details in their reports. Each forum member makes his or her own decision about how specific to be - please respect it.*


We struggled for weeks with lots of debates between forum members to arrive at this compromise that was voted on and agreed to by the forum members. It was a couple of years ago, but the rule still stands. Please respect it.


----------



## tye dye twins

UWN admin said:


> From the forum rules (bolded words are the relevant part):
> 
> [quote="Forum rules":3mtrr8ly]Some forum members post fishing or hunting reports without mentioning locations. Please assume that this was intentional, and do not attempt to fill in the blanks when making followup posts in the thread. *If you feel comfortable posting details in your own reports, feel free to do so. In addition, please do not hassle forum members who do choose to include locations and details in their reports. Each forum member makes his or her own decision about how specific to be - please respect it.*


We struggled for weeks with lots of debates between forum members to arrive at this compromise that was voted on and agreed to by the forum members. It was a couple of years ago, but the rule still stands. Please respect it.[/quote:3mtrr8ly]

+1


----------



## summit72

We are all missing the point here...... Seriously dude get a hair cut! Just my two cents.


----------



## .45

summit72 said:


> *We are all missing the point here*...... Seriously dude get a hair cut! Just my two cents.


The point is summit72 is_ we_ hashed this out several times through the years and came to an agreement of sorts. Where were you BTW ? 
Petition the mods to change it again if you're unhappy with the set-up. No need to get on the O.P.

Thanks to UWN Admin for stepping up to the plate...


----------



## Tylert

I just wanted you let the twins know that I wasn't tiring to be rude with my post. I think your posts are great and really enjoy reading them and looking at the pictures. This really turned into a bad situation and I wanted to apologize if I hurt any feelings. I look forward to going fishing with you guys this winter when the hard deck hits and look forward to reading your next fishing trip post.....Good luck you guys are killing them! Some people might look at you guys as a threat to some places because you guys are always catching good fish...But that is what life is all about in my opinion. Fish as much as possible and have a great time doing it!


----------

